

Quicken Online is finally free - bootload
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10065050-2.html

======
sidsavara
Good news, but a lousy article, doesn't really add anything. Direct link to
Quicken Online: <http://quicken.intuit.com/online-banking-finances.jsp>

It's in JSP! Ok, well at least that page is. As a java web developer, it warms
my heart ;)

~~~
bootload
_"... Good news, but a lousy article, doesn't really add anything ..."_

Better than the exciting offerings from _'Barron Ernst Quicken Online Product
Manager'_ and his cheery marketing advice for using Quicken.

    
    
        With 70% of Americans living paycheck to paycheck, 
        we want to help everyone make it to payday successfully 
    

So which information source do you choose from?

The cheery marketing drivel from SoftCo or the cheesy articles that add a
little bit of extra info but not much because the _"cough"_ Journalist is
lazy? The real bit that interested me was the article lists Quicken as free
and the author compared a large company offering to some Startups (Mint,
Geezeo, Buxfer, and Wesabe). Recognition from SoftCo. they have to respond?

The fact the url exposes its implementation says to me Quicken don't know or
care about _"Cool urls"_ ~ <http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI> nor
understand this can be fixed using mod_rewrite ~
<http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_rewrite.html> The fact they use Java
confirms this.

------
ph0rque
This won me over as soon as confirmed the feature of being able to add
upcoming and recurring transactions.

------
Kilimanjaro
I love Quicken and I really really need web finances, but why on earth do they
ask me for my banking username and password?

I just want to keep track of my finances without messing with my bank account,
how hard is that?

~~~
bootload
_"... I love Quicken and I really really need web finances... but why on earth
do they ask me for my banking username and password? ..."_

It's free. Maybe the credit information is paying for the service? and room
for a small profit.

